# Idea Net Setter



## rahul_c (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought Idea Net Setter (3G enabled) just 10 days back it was working fine until I found out yesterday that I have done a mistake!  Reliance net-connect broadband + is available in my locality and its giving download speeds up to 300kB/s.

Can I return the Idea device and get my money back?


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you should ask this question to the vendor you have purchased from. In some rare cases Indian shopkeepers are courteous enough to take back the product without asking any questions. Just try your luck


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought it from IDEA office not any shopkeeper, okay will try my luck and see.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to the IDEA office today, and they said I cant return it unless its defected . 
I told them Reliance has launched Broadband + service here, he suggested me to get my data card unlocked and even gave a shop number to get this job done . 
Is it safe to unlock a Data Card? I am looking forward to it cause then I can use BSNL 3G SIM and get good speeds.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah it is totally safe to unlock data card....I have not done it myself but I have seen shops in my locality doing it.

We Indians are yet to reach that level where business pays more respect to consumer/customer. I understand that in western countries population is less and so competition is more but still the attitude of shopkeepers is really good towards the customer.they dnt ask for reasons to take any sold item back!


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks will unlock it and use BSNL 3G so sad I didn't find out about reliance netconnect earlier. I tested it personally and speeds are awesome.


----------



## ncoder (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi dude i can unlock 
idea netsetter and also BSNL 3g modem so they will work with any sim


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

ncoder said:


> Hi dude i can unlock
> idea netsetter and also BSNL 3g modem so they will work with any sim



do u also unlock Tata Photon+ ???


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 13, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> do u also unlock Tata Photon+ ???



Post your model and IMEI / ESN number


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 13, 2011)

No offence to Pratul_09....but I would suggest strongly against posting IMEI/ESN number here in public. It is not advisable to share this with anyone!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> Post your model and IMEI / ESN number


:thinking:  y u need dat????


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 13, 2011)

Check this.. n there are loads of other guys doing it... not sure if its reliable though.. 

FREE IDEA NET SETTER UNLOCKING - Idea Net setter Unlocking

Unlock Huawei modem

This forum exclusively deals with such issues.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 13, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> :thinking:  y u need dat????



All the unlock codes are calculating using the IMEI nos for GSM and for CDMA you will need to flash it with unlocked bin files.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats the point in keeping the source of the Unlock code closed if you are giving it for free ???


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 13, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Whats the point in keeping the source of the Unlock code closed if you are giving it for free ???



The unlock code is calculated in a very simple way, if you have learnt logic gates you will probably know about XOR gates. These return 1 only when there is different bits for eg 1 XOR 0 = 1 & 1 XOR 1 = 0.

so IMEI(123456789012347) + hash (12345) = 12345678901234712345

use MD5 on this to get something like 16 bits hex code 
"0x 1x 2x 3x 4x 5x 6x 7x 8x 9x ax bx cx dx ex fx"

Now
0x xor 4x xor 8x xor cx =xx
1x xor 5x xor 9x xor dx =yy
2x xor 6x xor ax xor ex =zz
3x xor 7x xor bx xor fx =ww

xxyyzzww and 2000000 = abcdefg

Convert this Hexdecimal output to decimal to get unlock code

Dec(abcdefg) = unlockcode

This is the basic principle on which unlocking is dependent

for hash use 5e8dd316726b0335
and for flash use 797B7BC6BE525AB44


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 13, 2011)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> No offence to Pratul_09....but I would suggest strongly against posting IMEI/ESN number here in public. It is not advisable to share this with anyone!


What is wrong in posting IMEI number here, what can anyone obtain from it?



			
				Pratul_09 said:
			
		

> so IMEI(123456789012347) + hash (12345) = 12345678901234712345
> 
> use MD5 on this to get something like 16 bits hex code


What is MD5?
What is hash?
Can I use access CDMA network on Huawei E1550?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 14, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> What is wrong in posting IMEI number here, what can anyone obtain from it?
> 
> 
> What is MD5?
> ...



MD5 is ancryption algo, go check in wikipedia
and hash is the secret code for huawei
No you can accept CDMA network on your Huawei E1550

if you want source code i have it in VB, i can provide it to you on request.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

@Pratul_09: so u r saying all the usb modems be Photon+,Reliance Net Connect,Airtel Plug,
Idea Net Setter,MTS Blaze & the new 3G usb modems can be unlocked....????


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 14, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Pratul_09: so u r saying all the usb modems be Photon+,Reliance Net Connect,Airtel Plug,
> Idea Net Setter,MTS Blaze & the new 3G usb modems can be unlocked....????



Thats true all can be unlocked, but if you know how to proceed.
Every modem has a count of tries to unlock(precisely 10). You cannot try for more than that times when unlocking. If you have exhausted that then you need to reset the count in order to try again.

Well Reliance netconnect and Tata Photon+ are EV-DO modems and will require reflashing the modems(install of the new internal ROM software).
Do know that unlocking and reflashing can devoid your modem of any warranty


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Thanks for the info....


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pratul_09...I'd be thankful to you if you could share the source code with me. I am not electronics student or need to unlock any modem but just out of curiosity..as I am a programmer myself..

I will send you a PM with my email ID once you confirm...


----------



## arghya (Jan 14, 2011)

ncoder said:


> hi dude i can unlock
> idea netsetter and also bsnl 3g modem so they will work with any sim



sir will u plz teach me how to unlock mmx 310g bsnl 3g modem..


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 14, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> MD5 is encryption algo, go check in wikipedia
> and hash is the secret code for huawei
> No you can accept CDMA network on your Huawei E1550
> 
> if you want source code i have it in VB, i can provide it to you on request.



I have not learned programming yet so code is useless for me, if you can make a self executable software with code and upload it that would be a great help.

Too bad I cant run CDMA


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 15, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> I have not learned programming yet so code is useless for me, if you can make a self executable software with code and upload it that would be a great help.
> 
> Too bad I cant run CDMA



I can just guide you in building one unlocker for yourself. I will not be charging you anything so its up to you to build the exe yourself in any language you are comfortable

for huawei GSM / 3G modems you can start the VB6 IDE and start a new program

Then add three textboxes (Text3, Text2, Text3)
add three labels (Label1, Label2, Label3)
add two command buttons (Command1, Command2)

Now 
rename label1 caption as 'IMEI',
label2 caption as 'unlock code',
label3 caption as 'flash code',
command1 caption as 'calculate'
& command2 caption as 'close'

Now goto code view and add the code

```
Private gBytes() As Byte
Private gHash    As New MD5Hash

Private Function CheckHex(gHex As String) As String

    ' This function will append a '0' if Hex Value is single digit.
    If Len(gHex) = 1 Then
        gHex = "0" & gHex
    End If

    CheckHex = gHex
End Function

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim gIMEI       As String
    Dim gHexVal1(3) As String
    Dim gHexVal2(3) As String
    Dim gHexVal3(3) As String
    Dim gHexVal4(3) As String
    Dim X           As Integer
    Dim gHashStr    As String
    Dim gXoredHash  As Long

    gIMEI = Text1.Text

    If IsNumeric(gIMEI) = False Or Len(gIMEI) < 15 Then
        MsgBox "Entered IMEI is invalid!", vbExclamation, "Error"
        Exit Sub
    End If

    gIMEI = gIMEI & "5e8dd316726b0335" 'Append Unlock Hash with IMEI
    gBytes = StrConv(gIMEI, vbFromUnicode)
    gHashStr = gHash.HashBytes(gBytes) 'Creating MD5 Hash

    'MsgBox gHashStr
    For X = 0 To 3
        gHexVal1(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 1, 2)
        gHexVal1(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 9, 2)
        gHexVal1(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 17, 2)
        gHexVal1(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 25, 2)
        gHexVal2(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 3, 2)
        gHexVal2(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 11, 2)
        gHexVal2(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 19, 2)
        gHexVal2(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 27, 2)
        gHexVal3(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 5, 2)
        gHexVal3(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 13, 2)
        gHexVal3(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 21, 2)
        gHexVal3(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 29, 2)
        gHexVal4(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 7, 2)
        gHexVal4(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 15, 2)
        gHexVal4(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 23, 2)
        gHexVal4(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 31, 2)
    Next X

    gHexVal1(0) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal1(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(3)))
    gHexVal1(1) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal2(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(3)))
    gHexVal1(2) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal3(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(3)))
    gHexVal1(3) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal4(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(3)))

    For X = 0 To 3
        gHexVal1(X) = CheckHex(gHexVal1(X))
    Next X

    gXoredHash = Val("&H" & gHexVal1(0) & gHexVal1(1) & gHexVal1(2) & gHexVal1(3))
    Text2.Text = gXoredHash And &H1FFFFFF Or &H2000000

    'now turn for Flash code calculation.
    gIMEI = Text1.Text

    gIMEI = gIMEI & "97b7bc6be525ab44" 'Append Flash Code Hash with IMEI
    gBytes = StrConv(gIMEI, vbFromUnicode)
    gHashStr = gHash.HashBytes(gBytes) 'Creating MD5 Hash

    'MsgBox gHashStr
    For X = 0 To 3
        gHexVal1(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 1, 2)
        gHexVal1(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 9, 2)
        gHexVal1(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 17, 2)
        gHexVal1(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 25, 2)
        gHexVal2(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 3, 2)
        gHexVal2(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 11, 2)
        gHexVal2(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 19, 2)
        gHexVal2(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 27, 2)
        gHexVal3(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 5, 2)
        gHexVal3(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 13, 2)
        gHexVal3(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 21, 2)
        gHexVal3(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 29, 2)
        gHexVal4(0) = Mid(gHashStr, 7, 2)
        gHexVal4(1) = Mid(gHashStr, 15, 2)
        gHexVal4(2) = Mid(gHashStr, 23, 2)
        gHexVal4(3) = Mid(gHashStr, 31, 2)
    Next X

    gHexVal1(0) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal1(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal1(3)))
    gHexVal1(1) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal2(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal2(3)))
    gHexVal1(2) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal3(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal3(3)))
    gHexVal1(3) = Hex(Val("&H" & gHexVal4(0)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(1)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(2)) Xor Val("&H" & gHexVal4(3)))

    For X = 0 To 3
        gHexVal1(X) = CheckHex(gHexVal1(X))
    Next X

    gXoredHash = Val("&H" & gHexVal1(0) & gHexVal1(1) & gHexVal1(2) & gHexVal1(3))
    Text3.Text = gXoredHash And &H1FFFFFF Or &H2000000

End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
    Unload Me
End Sub
```

Add a new class module to the project with name 'MD5hash'
and add code

```
Option Explicit

'MD5Hash
'Perform CryptoAPI MD5 hash of contents of a named file or a Byte array, returning hash as String of 32 hex digits.
'----- Private Consts -----

Private Const ALG_TYPE_ANY        As Long = 0
Private Const ALG_CLASS_HASH      As Long = 32768
Private Const ALG_SID_MD5         As Long = 3
Private Const CALG_MD5            As Long = ALG_CLASS_HASH Or ALG_TYPE_ANY Or ALG_SID_MD5

Private Const PROV_RSA_FULL       As Long = 1
Private Const CRYPT_VERIFYCONTEXT As Long = &HF0000000
Private Const MS_DEFAULT_PROVIDER As String = "Microsoft Base Cryptographic Provider v1.0"

Private Const HP_HASHVAL          As Long = 2
Private Const HP_HASHSIZE         As Long = 4
                  
'----- Private Defines -----
Private Declare Function CryptAcquireContext _
                Lib "advapi32" _
                Alias "CryptAcquireContextA" (ByRef phProv As Long, _
                                              ByVal pszContainer As String, _
                                              ByVal pszProvider As String, _
                                              ByVal dwProvType As Long, _
                                              ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long 'TRUE (<> 0) = success.  See Err.LastDLLError if FALSE.

Private Declare Function CryptCreateHash _
                Lib "advapi32" (ByVal hProv As Long, _
                                ByVal algid As Long, _
                                ByVal hKey As Long, _
                                ByVal dwFlags As Long, _
                                ByRef phHash As Long) As Long 'TRUE (<> 0) = success.  See Err.LastDLLError if FALSE.
    
Private Declare Function CryptDestroyHash _
                Lib "advapi32" (ByVal hHash As Long) As Long 'TRUE (<> 0) = success.  See Err.LastDLLError if FALSE.

Private Declare Function CryptGetHashParam _
                Lib "advapi32" (ByVal hHash As Long, _
                                ByVal dwParam As Long, _
                                ByRef pbData As Any, _
                                ByRef pdwDataLen As Long, _
                                ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function CryptHashData _
                Lib "advapi32" (ByVal hHash As Long, _
                                ByRef pbData As Any, _
                                ByVal dwDataLen As Long, _
                                ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function CryptReleaseContext _
                Lib "advapi32" (ByVal hProv As Long, _
                                ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long 'TRUE (<> 0) = success.  See Err.LastDLLError if FALSE.

'----- Private Data -----
Private m_hHash     As Long 'Hash object handle.
Private m_hProvider As Long 'Cryptographic Service Provider handle.

'----- Private Methods -----
Private Sub HashBlock(ByRef Block() As Byte)

    If CryptHashData(m_hHash, Block(LBound(Block)), UBound(Block) - LBound(Block) + 1, 0&) = 0 Then
        Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC312&, "MD5Hash", "Failed to hash data block, system error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
    End If

End Sub

Private Function HashValue() As String
    Dim lngDataLen     As Long
    Dim lngHashSize    As Long
    Dim bytHashValue() As Byte
    
    lngDataLen = 4 '4 bytes for Long length.

    If CryptGetHashParam(m_hHash, HP_HASHSIZE, lngHashSize, lngDataLen, 0&) = 0 Then
        Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC322&, "MD5Hash", "Failed to obtain hash value length, system error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
    Else
        lngDataLen = lngHashSize
        ReDim bytHashValue(lngDataLen - 1)
        
        If CryptGetHashParam(m_hHash, HP_HASHVAL, bytHashValue(0), lngDataLen, 0&) = 0 Then
            Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC324&, "MD5Hash", "Failed to obtain hash value, system error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
        Else
            Dim intByte As Integer
            
            For intByte = 0 To lngDataLen - 1
                HashValue = HashValue & Right$("0" & Hex$(bytHashValue(intByte)), 2)
            Next
            
            CryptDestroyHash m_hHash
        End If
    End If

End Function

Private Sub NewHash()

    If CryptCreateHash(m_hProvider, CALG_MD5, 0&, 0&, m_hHash) = 0 Then
        Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC332&, "MD5Hash", "Failed to create CryptoAPI Hash object, system error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
    End If

End Sub

'----- Public Methods -----
Public Function HashFile(ByVal FileName As String) As String
    Const CHUNK        As Long = 16384
    Dim intFile        As Integer
    Dim lngWholeChunks As Long
    Dim intRemainder   As Integer
    Dim lngChunk       As Long
    Dim bytBlock()     As Byte
    
    On Error Resume Next 'Does file exist?
    GetAttr FileName

    If Err.Number = 0 Then
        On Error GoTo 0
        intFile = FreeFile(0)
        Open FileName For Binary Access Read As #intFile
        lngWholeChunks = LOF(intFile) \ CHUNK
        intRemainder = LOF(intFile) - (CHUNK * lngWholeChunks)
        NewHash
        ReDim bytBlock(CHUNK - 1)

        For lngChunk = 1 To lngWholeChunks
            Get #intFile, , bytBlock
            HashBlock bytBlock
        Next

        If intRemainder > 0 Then
            ReDim bytBlock(intRemainder - 1)
            Get #intFile, , bytBlock
            HashBlock bytBlock
        End If

        Close #intFile
        HashFile = HashValue()
    Else
        Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC342&, "MD5Hash.HashFile", "File doesn't exist"
    End If

End Function

Public Function HashBytes(ByRef Block() As Byte) As String
    NewHash
    HashBlock Block
    HashBytes = HashValue()
End Function

'----- Class Event Handlers -----
Private Sub Class_Initialize()

    If CryptAcquireContext(m_hProvider, vbNullString, MS_DEFAULT_PROVIDER, PROV_RSA_FULL, CRYPT_VERIFYCONTEXT) = 0 Then
        Err.Raise vbObjectError Or &HC352&, "MD5Hash.Class_Initialize", "Failed to obtain access to CryptoAPI, system error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
    End If

End Sub

Private Sub Class_Terminate()
    On Error Resume Next 'All exceptions must be processed here.
    CryptDestroyHash m_hHash
    CryptReleaseContext m_hProvider, 0&
End Sub
```

Then save the project and generate the exe using compiling or run directly.
Enter your IMEI in text1 and press calculate to get your unlock codes



arghya said:


> sir will u plz teach me how to unlock mmx 310g bsnl 3g modem..



Check your modem is it huawei or zte and then try


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 15, 2011)

ncoder said:


> Hi dude i can unlock
> idea netsetter and also BSNL 3g modem so they will work with any sim



Have you unlocked my DATA Card? Now I can access the network settings.

What is WCDMA is it different from CDMA? BSNL 3G is shown under WCDMA mode only. Reliance has CDMA network why cant I use it through Data Card?


----------



## arghya (Jan 15, 2011)

@Pratul_09
SIR THE MODEM IS NEITHER ZTE NOR HUAWEI  IT IS MICROMAX MMX 310G 3G MODEM
CAN U PROVIDE ME A UNLOCKER SOFTWARE OR FORMULA TO UNLOCK THIS MODEMS....


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 15, 2011)

arghya said:


> @Pratul_09
> SIR THE MODEM IS NEITHER ZTE NOR HUAWEI  IT IS MICROMAX MMX 310G 3G MODEM
> CAN U PROVIDE ME A UNLOCKER SOFTWARE OR FORMULA TO UNLOCK THIS MODEMS....



Micromax does not manufacture any modems, it just rebrands them as micromax.

You can search for dc-ulocker software on net. Install the client software. Plug in your modem and then start the dc-unlocker.
You can select the manufacturer and model or either click on detect card button. Then wait while it tries to detect the datacard.

Then post the log here so that i can guide you further.



rahul_c said:


> Have you unlocked my DATA Card? Now I can access the network settings.
> 
> What is WCDMA is it different from CDMA? BSNL 3G is shown under WCDMA mode only. Reliance has CDMA network why cant I use it through Data Card?



WCDMA is Wideband CDMA its a 3.5G Technology. 
BSNL is using GSM and therefore its common to see UMTS(3G) --> WCDMA(3.5G). 
Reliance(Netconnect) is using EV-DO therefore CDMA(2G/3G) --> WCDMA(3.5G). If your area has Reliance 3G then you may also see Reliance UMTS or WCDMA signal.


----------



## arghya (Jan 15, 2011)

SIR LATEST DC UNLOCKER DOESENT SUPPORTS THIS MODEL OF MICROMAX..
I TRIED IT BUT ID COULDNT DETECT,
FULL INFORMATION OF MODEM IS

Modem Information
Modem name: MMX310G 3G USB Manager
At port: COM 6
Firmware version: LQA0094.1.1_MG32
IMEI: 910532500884482
IMSI: 405672306379149
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Operator Information
PIN code status: READY
Network code: 40567
Network selection mode: Auto
Network mode: GSM
Signal strength: 55
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Network Status
CS network registration: Registered,Home PLMN
PS network registration: Registered,Home PLMN
PS network attachment: Attached

SOME EXPERTS ARE PROVIDING NCK CODE AGAINST IMEI NO FOR THIS MODEL BUT NOT THE GENERATOR,
BUT I NEED THAT SOFTWARE SIR...
KINDLY HELP ME


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 15, 2011)

arghya said:


> SIR LATEST DC UNLOCKER DOESENT SUPPORTS THIS MODEL OF MICROMAX..
> I TRIED IT BUT ID COULDNT DETECT,
> FULL INFORMATION OF MODEM IS
> 
> ...



Did u select the model manually or used Detect card option


----------



## arghya (Jan 15, 2011)

i have checked both sir, none worked..
i have also checked their websites also,
it only supports micromax mmx 610g


see here
Dc-unlocker | list supported models producers features Huawei, ZTE


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 15, 2011)

arghya said:


> SIR LATEST DC UNLOCKER DOESENT SUPPORTS THIS MODEL OF MICROMAX..
> I TRIED IT BUT ID COULDNT DETECT,
> FULL INFORMATION OF MODEM IS
> 
> ...




I have attached the huawei Unlock code calculator, change the extension from pdf to exe and use it to calculate your unlock and flash code ie., nck code.


----------



## arghya (Jan 15, 2011)

sir the calculater gives 8 digit code, bt 10 digit code is required to unlock micromax mmx 310g modems, so it doesent works,its for huawei
plz upload for micromax...

u can check dt some are giving codes of micromax bt not d calculater in the link

HERE MMX 310G Unlocking NCK Code to Unlock - Cdma Gsm Forum Mygsmindia.

sir plz try to get calculator for micromax.

plz reply sir


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 15, 2011)

How to check if data card if unlocked or not?


----------



## arghya (Jan 16, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> How to check if data card if unlocked or not?



put any sim card of another company other than the provided, if it works, dn its unlocked. if it says invalid sim or ask for code, dn its locked...


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 16, 2011)

hey arghya why don't you try in the  same forum they may be more helpful.
Or you can try a different approach which is long, 

you can look out here
*unlock.dp.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19


----------



## arghya (Jan 16, 2011)

sir in dt forum they provide only nck code against imei, not the calculator, bt i need d calculator....
the link given by u is again for huawei.
i need for micromax.. plz try.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 16, 2011)

arghya said:


> sir in dt forum they provide only nck code against imei, not the calculator, bt i need d calculator....
> the link given by u is again for huawei.
> i need for micromax.. plz try.



are u a unlock dealer. if u have one modem its well & fine to get nck. why u require the 
calculator.


----------



## arghya (Jan 16, 2011)

actually m in a forum, where i need to provide nck code to atleast 2 peoples daily, my modem is already unlocked..
dtsy i need d calculator.
so i requested ur help...


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 17, 2011)

arghya said:


> put any sim card of another company other than the provided, if it works, dn its unlocked. if it says invalid sim or ask for code, dn its locked...


When I insert the SIM it locks my SIM,are the manual network settings available by default?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> I have attached the huawei Unlock code calculator, change the extension from pdf to exe and use it to calculate your unlock and flash code ie., nck code.



your nck code : 6835817277



rahul_c said:


> When I insert the SIM it locks my SIM,are the manual network settings available by default?



is your dongle unlocked or still locked dear.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 17, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> is your dongle unlocked or still locked dear.



No idea, network settings are configurable but other SIM cards doesn't works I guess I just made a wrong assumption 
Stuck with IDEA  oh yeah AB getting IDEA wasn't a great idea


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 17, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> No idea, network settings are configurable but other SIM cards doesn't works I guess I just made a wrong assumption
> Stuck with IDEA  oh yeah AB getting IDEA wasn't a great idea



I am assuming its locked. If you want to unlock it first go to dc-files.com and download the files for MobilePartner dashboard and modem software. Use Huawei E1550 as modem and search files.

I will tell the procedure once you download them.


----------



## arghya (Jan 17, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> your nck code : 6835817277


sir i know my nck code, plz plz tell me how u calculated d code..
plz attatch d unlocker, i need it badly...


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 17, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> If you want to unlock it first go to dc-files.com and download the files for MobilePartner dashboard and modem software.
> 
> I will tell the procedure once you download them.



Downloaded now what?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 18, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> Downloaded now what?



search google for
1> Huawei-MobilePartner-11.030.01.07.03_INT_-_Driver-2.0.3.825_WXP-WVI-WI7.exe its the driver for modem 

2> Now connect your modem into computer and genarate the unlock and flash code using exe attached above. write it somewhere.

3> search google for Huawei-SIM-Unlock-Code.exe and download it. Put your unlock code and click OK.

4> If it still asks for nck code then search and download Huawei Unlocker.exe and use it to generate nck code.

Open Mobile Partner and try to connect.
If still you get message Unlock failed: Data card have been locked forever you will need to upgrade your firmware for modem to a higher version.

Now try to update the firmware it will ask for nck(network unlock code) code and upgrade the firmware to new version. 

There is also a voice plugin for this particular model, you can google search for it.


----------



## arghya (Jan 18, 2011)

@Pratul_09


arghya said:


> sir i know my nck code, plz plz tell me how u calculated d code..
> plz attatch d unlocker, i need it badly...



sir plz reply.....


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 19, 2011)

arghya said:
			
		

> sir i know my nck code, plz plz tell me how u calculated d code..
> plz attatch d unlocker, i need it badly...


I have attached the unlocker, be patient while using it or yo may end up locking your data card forever. 



			
				Pratul_09 said:
			
		

> If still you get message Unlock failed: Data card have been locked forever you will need to upgrade your firmware for modem to a higher version.


I locked my Data Card forever! I want to know if I make a mistake another time(after updating firmwire) will it remain locked again until new firmwire update come? Cant I re-flash same firmwire again?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 19, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> I have attached the unlocker, be patient while using it or yo may end up locking your data card forever.
> 
> 
> I locked my Data Card forever! I want to know if I make a mistake another time(after updating firmwire) will it remain locked again until new firmwire update come? Cant I re-flash same firmwire again?



No in that case you will have to either different firmware (downgrade in some cases) or same firmware and reflash it. It may sometimes not allow same version of firmware so you will need to downgrade it and unlock it, then upgrade the firmware.

I'm interested in the datacard and replied via PM. 
Expecting your reply soon.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 19, 2011)

^Thanks @Pratul_09 for helping me out.


----------



## arghya (Jan 19, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> I have attached the unlocker, be patient while using it or yo may end up locking your data card forever.



it is not for micromax,
plz upload for micromax which need 10 digit nck code....


@pratul
sir u have given correct 10 digit nck code, bt plz tell me how u calculated..


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 20, 2011)

arghya said:


> it is not for micromax,
> plz upload for micromax which need 10 digit nck code....
> 
> 
> ...



Let me clear you Micromax did not, does not and will not manufacture any datacards. They just modify the firmware of modems and brand them as theirs. Micromax is just selling products without any support. If ever your modem goes bust, they will not repair it nor replace it and ask you to buy new one even if its in warranty. So my advice stay away from them. That's the reason MTNL and BSNL stopped selling their products. There used to be lot of complaints from customers.

And for your information the modem is SpeedUp 8650u and can be unlocked using MKey and Toolbox solutions. Best of Luck


----------



## arghya (Jan 21, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> Let me clear you Micromax did not, does not and will not manufacture any datacards. They just modify the firmware of modems and brand them as theirs. Micromax is just selling products without any support. If ever your modem goes bust, they will not repair it nor replace it and ask you to buy new one even if its in warranty. So my advice stay away from them. That's the reason MTNL and BSNL stopped selling their products. There used to be lot of complaints from customers.
> 
> And for your information the modem is SpeedUp 8650u and can be unlocked using MKey and Toolbox solutions. Best of Luck





ok i get it..
bt i have no prob regarding dt as bsnl told me that they will replace my modem if it have been damaged within 1 year...
by d way can u upload MKey and Toolbox solutions or give my link of it..
as i googled for it bt didnt found...


----------



## arghya (Feb 12, 2011)

@pratul sir   hey help me unlocking bsnl evdo data card...........


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 14, 2011)

arghya said:


> @pratul sir   hey help me unlocking bsnl evdo data card...........



are you asking about zte ac8700, then try CDMA workshop software.
Note : remember to make a backup first before proceeding


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

is unlocking like this legal?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> is unlocking like this legal?



Don't you shout when your ISP imposes FUP on you, so why being locked when you own the device and have paid for it fully and bear with your service providers pathetic service, high tariffs, lame CC, etc.

Just have a look at reliance netconnect or tata photon+ or MTS their EVDO cards don't have a RUIM option(incase you want to interchange service providers) at all and their tariffs are higher with FUPed. So when you have MNP for mobile nos why to have devices locked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for info.

If I need to unlock mines I will post here.
I don't have UsB net though.


----------



## twonny (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,
Since Bsnl recently killed their unlimited 2g plan I am trying to use the mmx300g with my aircel sim but it keeps asking for an nck code.
I have tried to download the exe files posted on this forum but they aren't working form me.
can someone please provide the nck code for me or link to a code generator.
model: MMX 300g
IMEI: 359755024424950
thanks in advance


----------

